# My Account is "blocked" by uber support



## Bounty1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi everyone, 
I need some good advice here.
My uber account got blocked yesterday for what uber support is says is " reports of repeated safety concerns" which I never got or ever did violate any safety issues or violated any of uber's community guidelines or policies. I tried numerous times to be specific on what I've done wrong and they won't tell me. They say that my account is "permanently deactivated" and their decision cannot be reversed and its a final decision. After trying to beg them to unblock my account. They now say I've got a "problematic behavior" which is totally false because I'm totally professional and respectful to everyone at all times. Now I admit that my cancellation rate is on the high side because there's a company in Phoenix that wants me to do medical transport for non uber customers and I flat out refused and I've told uber support about this company not complying with uber's policies and I signed an agreement with uber that I'd never violate any if uber's community guidelines or policies, which I haven't but they believe I did. 
I need to know if there's any way that I can go talk to the green.light hub in Monday and hopefully get this mess straightened out. Any suggestions from anyone?


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Probably mask issues. Maybe you are making people put a masks on? If you do they will take revenge. If you get reactivated . . . don't let them in the vehicle and just cancel. I learned that with the car seat issue. If you make them go back in the house to get it, they give you a one and make up stuff because you did not want to get their baby killed.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

One of the problems with both of these evil companies is that when you stand up for yourself, you pay the price. These horrible users will make up anything to exact vengeance. I have been waitlisted because I would not let someone eat her potato chips in my car and sprinkle crumbs all over the seat. A few hours later, I was waitlisted for "making discriminatory remarks".

You can try the Green Light Centre, but, often, they can not do anything. 

One thing that I have read and heard from people who have made it back from the dead is that persistence and patience pay. You must keep sending e-Mails until someone sympathetic reads it and decides to do something to help you. 

These evil companies try to hide behind this "privacy" nonsense when dealing with complaints from customers. When I was an official of a cab company, I used to tell the complainants that if they expected me to do anything, I did have to give the driver an opportunity to defend himself. This meant that I had to disclose the nature of the complaint and the trip from which the complaint arose. If the complainant said that this was acceptable, I proceeded. If the complainant would not agree, I let him know that the complaint died there.

Fairness, however, is not in the vocabulary of these two evil companies.


----------



## Bounty1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Bounty1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I need some good advice here.
> My uber account got blocked yesterday for what uber support is says is " reports of repeated safety concerns" which I never got or ever did violate any safety issues or violated any of uber's community guidelines or policies. I tried numerous times to be specific on what I've done wrong and they won't tell me. They say that my account is "permanently deactivated" and their decision cannot be reversed and its a final decision. After trying to beg them to unblock my account. They now say I've got a "problematic behavior" which is totally false because I'm totally professional and respectful to everyone at all times. Now I admit that my cancellation rate is on the high side because there's a company in Phoenix that wants me to do medical transport for non uber customers and I flat out refused and I've told uber support about this company not complying with uber's policies and I signed an agreement with uber that I'd never violate any if uber's community guidelines or policies, which I haven't but they believe I did.
> I need to know if there's any way that I can go talk to the green.light hub in Monday and hopefully get this mess straightened out. Any suggestions from anyone?


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Bevital said:


> Probably mask issues. Maybe you are making people put a masks on? If you do they will take revenge. If you get reactivated . . . don't let them in the vehicle and just cancel. I learned that with the car seat issue. If you make them go back in the house to get it, they give you a one and make up stuff because you did not want to get their baby killed.


They can't "give you a one" if you never started the trip. They are also unlikely to complain because the app makes it difficult to do so if you never started the trip. Make sure when you cancel to choose "no car seat". I also immediately send a chat message to the pax as soon as I realize I can't do the trip for any reason so that Uber will have that on record. I also have the entire incident recorded on my (registered) dash cam. If the pax cancels first before I am able to do any of those things, which is rare, then I will pull over somewhere and report the entire incident via phone or chat support.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Schmanthony said:


> They can't "give you a one" if you never started the trip. They are also unlikely to complain because the app makes it difficult to do so if you never started the trip. Make sure when you cancel to choose "no car seat". I also immediately send a chat message to the pax as soon as I realize I can't do the trip for any reason so that Uber will have that on record. I also have the entire incident recorded on my (registered) dash cam. If the pax cancels first before I am able to do any of those things, which is rare, then I will pull over somewhere and report the entire incident via phone or chat support.


in spite of all those precautions you can still be arbitrarily dismissed.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

BestInDaWest said:


> in spite of all those precautions you can still be arbitrarily dismissed.


True. But still take all the precautions you can reasonably take.

In spite of wearing your seatbelt you can still die in a crash. Still, wear your seatbelt.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

YES. Go to the hub. It's your best chance. wishing you good luck. The entire forum should always send good thoughts to anyone that has been deactivated unfairly.

Other than that it's this.....










and that...

*







*


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bounty1 said:


> Now I admit that my cancellation rate is on the high side


Then you just admitted why you deserved permanent deactivation. 


Bounty1 said:


> They now say I've got a "problematic behavior"


Uber support sucks, the staff are idiots. But as mom always said, “You can catch more flies with honey than vinegar."
When writing or speaking to support staff, *always* be professional & polite. Bullshit them all you want, but do it with _sweetness_ and you’ll win them over. _(Ask me how I know!🤗). _My guess is your account was flagged, and you called the support line and acted like a jerk, proving that your account deserved permanent deactivation due to your shitty attitude, or_ “problematic behavior” _which is a _*sweeter*_ way of describing your issue.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> Then you just admitted why you deserved permanent deactivation.
> 
> Uber support sucks, the staff are idiots. But as mom always said, “You can catch more flies with honey than vinegar."
> When writing or speaking to support staff, *always* be professional & polite. Bullshit them all you want, but do it with _sweetness_ and you’ll win them over. _(Ask me how I know!🤗). _My guess is your account was flagged, and you called the support line and acted like a jerk, proving that your account deserved permanent deactivation due to your shitty attitude, or_ “problematic behavior” _which is a _*sweeter*_ way of describing your issue.


rigorous honesty


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bounty1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I need some good advice here.
> My uber account got blocked yesterday for what uber support is says is " reports of repeated safety concerns" which I never got or ever did violate any safety issues or violated any of uber's community guidelines or policies. I tried numerous times to be specific on what I've done wrong and they won't tell me. They say that my account is "permanently deactivated" and their decision cannot be reversed and its a final decision. After trying to beg them to unblock my account. They now say I've got a "problematic behavior" which is totally false because I'm totally professional and respectful to everyone at all times. Now I admit that my cancellation rate is on the high side because there's a company in Phoenix that wants me to do medical transport for non uber customers and I flat out refused and I've told uber support about this company not complying with uber's policies and I signed an agreement with uber that I'd never violate any if uber's community guidelines or policies, which I haven't but they believe I did.
> I need to know if there's any way that I can go talk to the green.light hub in Monday and hopefully get this mess straightened out. Any suggestions from anyone?


Find a Real Job.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> YES. Go to the hub. It's your best chance. wishing you good luck. The entire forum should always send good thoughts to anyone that has been deactivated unfairly.
> 
> Other than that it's this.....
> 
> ...


Nice Touch !










Virtual Bannannas .. .. like Virtual Badges.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Bounty1 said:


> Now I admit that my cancellation rate is on the high side because there's a company in Phoenix that wants me to do medical transport for non uber customers and I flat out refused


If you're cancelling on suspected medical transports, odds are you've denied service to someone in a wheelchair, or at least someone who has a disability that may not be manifestly obvious. That alone is going to get you deactivated.

Even if you had a high cancel rate with no likelihood of an ADA violation, you'd still be in a precarious position. Uber doesn't like it when you cancel excessively. I try to keep my cancel rate below 20% at all times, just to avoid the problem you now seem to have.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Schmanthony said:


> They can't "give you a one" if you never started the trip.


Cancelling a ride might avoid unpleasantries with an unruly passenger, but if your cancel rate is too high (which the OP has suggested in this case) then you're trading one deactivation pitfall for another. Having a high percentage of cancellations is problematic for any driver. It's especially problematic for a driver who openly admits to cancelling on suspected medical transports, which could involve entanglements with ADA protocol.

Unsafe behavior isn't limited to dangerous driving or improper conduct with a passenger. It also involves leaving a disabled passenger stranded for no justifiable reason. That sounds like something this driver has done more than once.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Find a Real Job.


^^^^^^^^Is this what @Rakos did and why we do not see him any more?\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


_Tron_ said:


> Other than that it's this.....


You would think that he would show some sympathy and not de-activate so many drivers.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Bounty1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I need some good advice here.
> My uber account got blocked yesterday for what uber support is says is " reports of repeated safety concerns" which I never got or ever did violate any safety issues or violated any of uber's community guidelines or policies. I tried numerous times to be specific on what I've done wrong and they won't tell me. They say that my account is "permanently deactivated" and their decision cannot be reversed and its a final decision. After trying to beg them to unblock my account. They now say I've got a "problematic behavior" which is totally false because I'm totally professional and respectful to everyone at all times. Now I admit that my cancellation rate is on the high side because there's a company in Phoenix that wants me to do medical transport for non uber customers and I flat out refused and I've told uber support about this company not complying with uber's policies and I signed an agreement with uber that I'd never violate any if uber's community guidelines or policies, which I haven't but they believe I did.
> I need to know if there's any way that I can go talk to the green.light hub in Monday and hopefully get this mess straightened out. Any suggestions from anyone?


Go to Uber hub in your city, Uber support is pretty useless.


----------

